# Hilfe bei TightVNC Verbindung.



## Xara (4. April 2004)

Frage zu TightVNC.
    Mein Dienst-PC hat keine directe Verbindung mit Internet.
    Sie wird über Firmenserver hergestellt.
    Ich möchte aber meinen Heim-PC mit Hilfen von TightVNC mit dem Dienst-PC
    verbinden um von Zuhause aus weiter arbeiten zu können.
    Ist solche Verbindung möglich und wenn ja, wie mache ich das?

    Gruss


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. April 2004)

Hi

Es gibt hier mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder über eine VPN-Verbindung oder via Portforwarding. Bei beiden Arten musst du dich mit deinem Systemadministrator absprechen, dass er dir so etwas einrichtet.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

